# How I KNOW that my PS3 is playing on Blue-ray?



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm new here and I was wondering how do I know that my PS3 is playing in TRUE-HD? (Blue-ray) I've got everything, a component High-def cable, a HD 1080p TV, but I've been noticing some blurry parts in Blue-ray movies. How do I absolutley KNOW that I'm playing in Blue-ray?:scratchhead:

EDIT: Please note that my PS3 IS set in 1080p resolution.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

If it is a blu-ray disc then it is playing in high def. I don't have a PS3, but I guess the only thing you need to make sure the player is set for 1080p output. Go into the setup menus to set you maximum resolution. Also...get an HDMI cable from one of the inexpensive online retailers (monoprice, blue jeans, etc).

oh...and welcome to the shack!!!:T


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The TV may not have a HDMI input. With component video set the TV to 1080i, set the PS3 to 1080i on component video and be sure to have a real, video rated, component video cable (marked with red, green, & blue connectors).

Do not use a triple cable with yellow, white & red colored connectors. That is meant for composite video and analog stereo audio.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

bobgpsr said:


> The TV may not have a HDMI input. With component video set the TV to 1080i, set the PS3 to 1080i on component video and be sure to have a real, video rated, component video cable (marked with red, green, & blue connectors).
> 
> Do not use a triple cable with yellow, white & red colored connectors. That is meant for composite video and analog stereo audio.


Yes. I for sure have a component video cable, and my PS3 is set in 1080p.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Try setting the PS3 to 1080i output. That is the normal mode for component video and your TV may do a lot better with that kind of source. 1080p, especially 1080p24 is best meant for HDMI and the newest 72 Hz refresh Plasma or 120 Hz refresh LCD displays.

Best to have the PS3 set to output what your TV expects and was designed to work with.

What is your TV model number/type?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I assume when you ask how to know when you are playing in Blue Ray you are wondering when it is playing in the highest definition? This should be automatic unless your player is set to a resolution less than that of your tv. If the image is blurry in scenes it could be from a bad transfer or could have even been blurry in the original release.

Will the PS3 put out 1080P via component? I was under the impression that this was not allowed by the AACS and any trasmission via component would be 1080i or less.

What kind of TV do you have? It should recognize the incoming signal as is and you shouldn't have to set the tv to a resolution.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

thxgoon said:


> I assume when you ask how to know when you are playing in Blue Ray you are wondering when it is playing in the highest definition? This should be automatic unless your player is set to a resolution less than that of your tv. If the image is blurry in scenes it could be from a bad transfer or could have even been blurry in the original release.
> 
> Will the PS3 put out 1080P via component? I was under the impression that this was not allowed by the AACS and any trasmission via component would be 1080i or less.
> 
> What kind of TV do you have? It should recognize the incoming signal as is and you shouldn't have to set the tv to a resolution.


I have a Samsung 1080p High Definition Television.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

GTAIVFan said:


> I have a Samsung 1080p High Definition Television.


Model number?


----------



## blast8180 (Jun 9, 2008)

You'll need to get an HDMI cable if you want full 1080p support. With component the highest resolution you can get is going to be 1080i regardless if you set the ps3 output on 1080p or not. The ps3 will automatically output at 1080i. Alternatively, you can try unticking the 1080p and 1080i (if it shows) boxes and it will output in 720p. This is a personal preference, but I think that 720p looks slightly better than 1080i. Double the lines, lower resolution. 

If you have HDMI ports on your TV, check out monoprice for some cables.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

On the PS3 you'll need to go into the setup section in the main menu. There you can set up your audio and video settings. You can do an auto detect or manually select the display modes your TV supports. 

As all others have said...get an HDMI cable. www.monoprice.com is about the best deal going.

Once you're watching a Bluray movie if you press the [Select] button on the PS3 controller the disc information will be shown. That will show you what audio codec is being used, the video mode, bitrates, etc. You can press the [Triangle] button and then select [A/V settings] to alter things while watching a movie.

Then its time to check your TV. Read the manual and find out how to work the menu system. You may be able to set the video mode (1080p, 720p etc) from the TV. 

Note that Dolby True HD is audio. Without an AVR it really doesn't make much of a difference and it can't be passed over an optical cable anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

IT'S BEEN SOULUTIONATED. Thanks for all your guy's help.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

What was the solution?


----------

